# Alt Tags of Images Not Showing Up when Hovering The Mouse Over The Pics At My Site



## Vijay333

Hi,

First off, I'm not too experienced with site-building, but anyways,
here's my problem:

I created a site at

http://www.howdoigetridoffleas.com

which has pictures with alt-tags on the home page as described below:

<img src="http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:tu1Hvfg2DrcG0M:http://www.preston.gov.uk/Images/General/Environmental%2520Health/fleas%2520pic.jpg" *alt="flea" *width="143" height="102" />  

and 

<img src="http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:w0EQrTnIBD3vGM:http://www.neath-porttalbot.gov.uk/images/pestcontrol_fleas.jpg" *alt="how to get rid of fleas"* width="103" height="124" />

if a visit is made to the site, it can be observed that the tags do not show-up if the mouse is hovered over the pictures.

Would like to know in this regard as to what is to be done to address this issue.

Thanks

Vijay


----------



## dm01

The alt attribute of <img> does not show once the images have loaded. They are only meant to display if the image can not be found, or displayed on certain browsers (such as Lynx). The attribute you want is title. Title shows a tooltip when the visitor hovers over the image.



HTML:


<img src="url" alt="alt text" title="tooltip text" />


----------



## Vijay333

Thanks dm01,

It worked.

being a techno-dud I really like this forum.

members are very helpful

Thanks again:wave:

Vijay






dm01 said:


> The alt attribute of <img> does not show once the images have loaded. They are only meant to display if the image can not be found, or displayed on certain browsers (such as Lynx). The attribute you want is title. Title shows a tooltip when the visitor hovers over the image.
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> <img src="url" alt="alt text" title="tooltip text" />


----------



## RitMan

Is it me or did the alt tags used to work in the past?


----------



## dm01

The alt attribute still does the same job that it has always done. Modern browsers and Internet connections are fast enough that the alt text often does not appear.


----------

